# Wie alt ist dieser Hammer



## lazylad (17. Februar 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1195733/

Weiss jemand aus welcher baujahr dieser Hammer ist? Ich kann dieser kaufen, aber weis nicht wie alt er ist und ob er das geld werd is (E100)?


----------



## Felixxx (17. Februar 2007)

Sieht aus wie mein Rahmen - und der ist Baujahr 2001. Seit 2002 gab es den Wishbone Stay am Hinterbau nicht mehr beim Hammer. Allerdings war der Hammer 2001 schwarz und nicht blau.

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Februar 2007)

Bullshit! Wishbone Hinterbau gab es zuletzt 1991 am Hammer. Seit 1992 ist es ein konventioneller Hinterbau. Habe selber ein 93er. Das besagte Hammer ist also ab 1991 abwärts einzustufen. Da es das erst seit 1989 gibt, lässt sich das ganze leicht eingrenzen. Wer meinen Ausführungen nicht glaubt, kann auch mal auf www.mtb-kataloge.de vorbeischauen.
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## lazylad (18. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube auch das es einer anfangs de 90'er ist. Und den cataloge kenne ich, aber da fehlen einiger jahren fur Rocky. Also bleibt uberich: 89, 90, 91. Weiter suchen.
Und die 100E ist das fair?


----------



## Felixxx (18. Februar 2007)

@ Baxter: haste Recht, hab' mich vertippt - meinte auch 1991.
Da mein Rocky Hammer aus 1991 und schwarz ist bleiben dem zufolge '89 und '90 übrig.
Mein Rocky macht mir auch nach 16 Jahren und über 50.000km so viel Spaß, dass ich dann schon mal 10 Jahre "vergesse".

Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## Felixxx (18. Februar 2007)

@ lazylad: ist doch ein Rocky  auch wenn ich mich jetzt wieder in die Nesseln setzen sollte -  100 ist es alle mal wert.

Schönen Sonntag noch, Felixxx  

P.S. sorry für die "10 Jahre" - war keine böse Absicht.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (18. Februar 2007)

@lazylad: Schau doch mal unters Tretlagergehäuse. Dort ist ein Zahl eingeschlagen. Poste diese Zahl mal hier, dann finden wir es evtl. heraus, aus welchem Jahr es stammt.
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2007)

Für 100 nimm ich das sofort


----------



## lazylad (19. Februar 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> @lazylad: Schau doch mal unters Tretlagergehäuse. Dort ist ein Zahl eingeschlagen. Poste diese Zahl mal hier, dann finden wir es evtl. heraus, aus welchem Jahr es stammt.
> Gruß
> Baxter


Mache ich wenn ich Sie gekauft habe. wird erfolgt ...

Und allen danke fur die antworten bisher


----------

